
Ask HN: How do you fuel your brain on a sugar-free diet? - goodfellaw
I have been trying out a sugar-free diet, but I feel that this leaves me less able to sustain long programming sessions.<p>What is the appropriate nutrition for sustained mental activity?
======
DrScump
When you say "sugar free", do you mean just no added sucrose or corn syrup, or
do you mean a true ketogenic diet?

And "less able" in what way?

Early on, you're just experiencing "sugar cravings" or "withdrawl" (not
literally accurate, but that's how it feels).

If you stick with it, your blood sugar becomes much more stable hour to hour
and day to day.

If you are deficient in aminos like taurine or theanine or whatever,
supplements can help. But there is an adaptation process to ketogenic dieting
while your brain adapts to using ketone bodies for fuel instead of glucose.

------
a3n
Sustained over tonight, with little regard to the future? Plenty of Red Bull.

Over a long life? No added sugar (it hides everywhere, even in bread), little
to no processed grain (e.g. bread and all related), the right amount of
exercise and sleep, and a recognition that consuming "food" to help you get
less than the right amount of sleep to work longer and make someone else rich
is something you should think twice about.

------
ramtatatam
Fat.

But not just any kind of fat, read here: [https://www.bulletproofexec.com/the-
complete-illustrated-one...](https://www.bulletproofexec.com/the-complete-
illustrated-one-page-bulletproof-diet/)

I tried it and had very interesting observations - nothing I have tried before
gave me the same results.

------
Snowalker
Who said you need sugar to code more? LOL You need more fruits and vegetables,
both give a lot of energy and they are healthy. I'm on a sugar free diet from
the beginning of the year and I'm just fine.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Who said you need sugar to code more? LOL You need more fruits and
> vegetables, both give a lot of energy and they are healthy.

Fruits are full of sugars.

> I'm on a sugar free diet from the beginning of the year and I'm just fine.

If you are eating fruit, you aren't on a sugar-free diet. You might be on an
"added sugar" free diet, or a "refined sugar" free diet, but either of those
are very different than a "sugar free" diet. (And either of them are
consistent with a very unhealthy diet getting 100% of its calories from
sugars.)

